# Unpopular opinion: Phenotype is stupid unless you are asian or super curry.



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

As long as you got some whiteish features, can grow facial hair, and got good hair, structure... you will slay. This is why light, medium paki’s dominate. Also why North Africans dominate/ Pharaoh blood high T and slave muscle SMV. These are the superiors. Obviously nords, Irish got the benefits but the others aren’t fcked as much as people think.


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 16, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> As long as you got some whiteish features, can grow facial hair, and got good hair, structure... you will slay. This is why light, medium paki’s dominate. Also why North Africans dominate/ Pharaoh blood high T and slave muscle SMV. These are the superiors. Obviously nords, Irish got the benefits but the others aren’t fcked as much as people think.


I love pharaoh


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 16, 2020)

phenotype is somewhat stupid, ethnicity is not though


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Mar 16, 2020)

If you're lightskinned curry you'll do well


----------



## goat2x (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 310696


Incel vs chad


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Incel vs chad


Teracope


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 16, 2020)

Keep motherfucking coping


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

false. i bone wise mogs most people, by very far, even my eye area overall is above average. I only have two average-below average features : tip of nose and mouth wideness.
and yet i believe pheno is what matters more and i will be considered less gl compared to most white guys despite not even looking that ethnic - not curry, or rice, or black.
I'm a fatcel so maybe this could change.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> false. i bone wise mogs most people, by very far, even my eye area overall is above average. I only have two average-below average features : tip of nose and mouth wideness.
> and yet i believe pheno is what matters more and i will be considered less gl compared to most white guys despite not even looking that ethnic - not curry, or rice, or black.
> I'm a fatcel so maybe this could change.


Just get hazel/green lenses and fix your nose and mouth and you're good to go


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

you look like an arab terrorist and you say phenotype is useless


----------



## goat2x (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Teracope


He has more hair than u
And he is 40+ and you are only 12


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> false. i bone wise mogs most people, by very far, even my eye area overall is above average. I only have two average-below average features : tip of nose and mouth wideness.
> and yet i believe pheno is what matters more and i will be considered less gl compared to most white guys despite not even looking that ethnic - not curry, or rice, or black.
> I'm a fatcel so maybe this could change.


Hmm. Do you mog me?


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 16, 2020)

@Unmoggablegingercel


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> Hmm. Do you mog me?


don't know tbh.
@medialcanthuscel @Gudru what do you think ?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

goat2x said:


> He has more hair than u
> And he is 40+ and you are only 12


He was 34 in that image don't think i don't know my pitt facts


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Just get hazel/green lenses and fix your nose and mouth and you're good to go


need to ascend soon tbh. Hazel will fit me more.


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> you look like an arab terrorist and you say phenotype is useless


Bruh you’d rate this guy high just cause he’s pale af: 

Guarantee it


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> He was 34 in that image don't think i don't know my pitt facts


you look like a child ngl


socialmediaisbad said:


> Bruh you’d rate this guy high just cause he’s pale af:
> 
> Guarantee it


he looks like utter over tier ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> Bruh you’d rate this guy high just cause he’s pale af:
> 
> Guarantee it


nah he looks like shit


socialmediaisbad said:


> Bruh you’d rate this guy high just cause he’s pale af:
> 
> Guarantee it


your skull is arabmaxxed not your tan


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> nah he looks like shit
> 
> your skull is arabmaxxed not your tan


What does that even mean lmao


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 16, 2020)

At the end of the day, people usually confuse phenotype with coloring, and yes coloring matters, for the people that talk about phenotype, they dont seem to understand that to fundamentally be attractive, let alone very high PSL, the facial features you have and the way they go together have to fall within a certain range. If you have a "bad pheno" you are most likely just ugly, same way if someone is GL they have a "good pheno".

You need a certain range of features to be good looking, and the more GL someone is the closer they are to a small range of "ideal faces" like how we have PSL gods.

There are two phenotypes in a nutshell, incel pheno and chad pheno, with there being a wider variety of features and combinations that can be incel.

*Ethnicity and Coloring matter sure*, but ethnicity is more of an SMV thing and not looks, OP is portugese but people here think he's a turk, if I made a tinder profile using OP's pics, not changing his face, and had one where I said he was Pakistani, and one where I say he's Portugese which he is, I don't doubt the portugese profile would do better easily.

Phenotype is just a "filler word" the same way people throw around the word Harmony when they aren't able to explain what someone is lacking.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> you look like a child ngl
> 
> he looks like utter over tier ngl


 16 is child age mate


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> What does that even mean lmao


phenotype>everything


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 16 is child age mate


i was already very high T. Mirin your longevity, you'll last more.


Mathafack said:


> phenotype>everything


true, or at least be in a good tier phenotype. After that it"s mostly a matter of features.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> i was already very high T. Mirin your longevity, you'll last more.
> 
> true, or at least be in a good tier phenotype. After that it"s mostly a matter of features.


Be pitt or die trying


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

So is my pheno bad? I’m confused


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Be pitt or die trying





socialmediaisbad said:


> So is my pheno bad? I’m confused


your pheno is "neutral" if we can say :
not an halo as is NA or good nordic or med - i mean "real" med.
Not a failo as curry, rice, australoid.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> So is my pheno bad? I’m confused


not optimal


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 16, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> If you're lightskinned curry you'll do well


Especially north indian caucasians


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> i was already very high T. Mirin your longevity, you'll last more.
> 
> true, or at least be in a good tier phenotype. After that it"s mostly a matter of features.


My pheno is god-tier and it's halo me hard even if my bone strcuture is average


----------



## thecaste (Mar 16, 2020)

Partly cope tbh, I have a friend who doesn't really have any outstanding psl-features but his pheno is godlike and therefore a lot of girls want his dick. There are some things that just can't be explained with psl-ratios or anything like that; like pheno or harmony, and the importance of these shall not be underestimated.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> false. i bone wise mogs most people, by very far, even my eye area overall is above average. I only have two average-below average features : tip of nose and mouth wideness.
> and yet i believe pheno is what matters more and i will be considered less gl compared to most white guys despite not even looking that ethnic - not curry, or rice, or black.
> I'm a fatcel so maybe this could change.


OATH 
I have slayer bones gymceled but pheno is limiting me hard


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

Oof well. It’s over I guess


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> My pheno is god-tier and it's halo me hard even if my bone strcuture is average


eye area.... bro.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> Oof well. It’s over I guess


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> Oof well. It’s over I guess


no see, you have good amount of matches on tinder if you don't larp. So it's fine.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> eye area.... bro.


eye area+pheno make me instantly a high-tier normie


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> eye area+pheno make me instantly a high-tier normie


tbh, if everything else is average tho so not recessed.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 16, 2020)

white tan pheno or death


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> tbh, if everything else is average tho so not recessed.


yes I mean if you are average but you good eyes and pheno you are good to go


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> yes I mean if you are average but you good eyes and pheno you are good to go


exactly, tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> exactly, tbh.


my chin is now wide like you par rapport à l'année derniere lifefuel ded srs


----------



## Doomerteen (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Teracope


Cope 
You are the mentally ill one thinking you're Brad Pitt


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 18, 2020)

I have incel phenotype


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 18, 2020)

THIS ISNT OPINION, ITS FACT


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Mar 19, 2020)

I have North Indian caucasian phenotype


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 19, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 19, 2020)

yes but there undoubtedly are some death tier phenos 
eg. gingers, or redneck pheno


----------



## goodman78 (Mar 19, 2020)

bro in the end there will be no more blackpills left
everyone nowdays is like "x is not death sentence, y is not death sentence"


----------



## .👽. (Mar 19, 2020)

Hair is most important.

Look at @Lightbulb


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 19, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Hair is most important.
> 
> Look at @Lightbulb


F
A
C
E


----------



## StressShady (Mar 20, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 310696


annoying Spam gif at this point


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 20, 2020)

StressShady said:


> annoying Spam gif at this point


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 20, 2020)

we got lots of north atlantid easturn europeons here bro, really lucked out on genetic recom that they all look like high pedigree anglo s


----------



## Worthlesshapa777 (Mar 20, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Teracope


Pentacope


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 20, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> OATH
> I have slayer bones gymceled but pheno is limiting me hard



bro there is nothing slayer about you apart from eyes being alright


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 20, 2020)

Worthlesshapa777 said:


> Pentacope


He called Pitt ineck


----------



## AbandonShip (Mar 20, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> euro*peons*


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 20, 2020)

Incel


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 20, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> bro there is nothing slayer about you apart from eyes being alright


Yea i'm coping hard.


----------



## Worthlesshapa777 (Mar 20, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> He called Pitt ineck


And im chico





3Dthis.com - Photo animation sharing and free 3D online apps


Social site to share animations. Free Web apps for image morphing, 3D transform, 3D modeling, stereoscopy




3dth.is





Psl mogs you to the horsehead nebula


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 20, 2020)

Worthlesshapa777 said:


> And im chico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course.....


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 20, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


>



we can't cope


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 20, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> phenotype is somewhat stupid, ethnicity is not though


Disagree. An arab who looks italian will do better than an italian who looks arabic. Ethnicity doesn't matter as long as you look white.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 20, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Disagree. An arab who looks italian will do better than an italian who looks arabic. Ethnicity doesn't matter as long as you look white.


yea, apparent ethnicity then.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 20, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> At the end of the day, people usually confuse phenotype with coloring, and yes coloring matters, for the people that talk about phenotype, they dont seem to understand that to fundamentally be attractive, let alone very high PSL, the facial features you have and the way they go together have to fall within a certain range. If you have a "bad pheno" you are most likely just ugly, same way if someone is GL they have a "good pheno".
> 
> You need a certain range of features to be good looking, and the more GL someone is the closer they are to a small range of "ideal faces" like how we have PSL gods.
> 
> ...


Kind of legit. The same features that make you look ethnic are also the features that make you incel, for example recessed chin is perceived as an ethnic trait becuse Europeans have on average stronger chins than ethnics.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 20, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Disagree. An arab who looks italian will do better than an italian who looks arabic. Ethnicity doesn't matter as long as you look white.


yes it's all how you are perceived


BonesAndHarmony said:


> Kind of legit. The same features that make you look ethnic are also the features that make you incel, for example recessed chin is perceived as an ethnic trait becuse Europeans have on average stronger chins than ethnics.


no tbh i disagree . even the chin exemple is Bad.
i chin mog everybody out there and some believes i'm curry ffs


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 20, 2020)

streege said:


> yes it's all how you are perceived
> 
> no tbh i disagree . even the chin exemple is Bad.
> i chin mog everybody out there and some believes i'm curry ffs


How dark is your complexion? Where do you come from?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 20, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> How dark is your complexion? Where do you come from?


depending on the lightning i Can sometimes fraud as an ethnic south european. i'm fron kurdish descent and my parents were fairly whiter, i used to be too younger.
usually i'm seen as an armenian


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 20, 2020)

streege said:


> depending on the lightning i Can sometimes fraud as an ethnic south european. i'm fron kurdish descent and my parents were fairly whiter, i used to be too younger.
> usually i'm seen as an armenian







This actor (Gregory Peck) has a pretty dark coloring (for an European), yet nobody would ever mistake him for ethnic.




Same goes for somebody like Russel Brand (guy above) who is British but has a pretty dark coloring.
If you have Southern European coloring then you probably have some ethnic features like fleshy nose, buggy eyes or protruding lips, which at the same times are also failos


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Mar 20, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> If you're lightskinned curry you'll do well



curries are finished


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 20, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> View attachment 316582
> 
> This actor (Gregory Peck) has a pretty dark coloring (for an European), yet nobody would ever mistake him for ethnic.
> View attachment 316584
> ...


yes true. i have a decent eye area, not buggy - a bit of ptosis but that's it.
the nose is fine too beside the tip which is a bit droppy. the lips are not protruding but average in lenght maybe narrow a bit.in fact my issues are only soft features and it's not even that Bad.
i have a lighter skin than both.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 20, 2020)

streege said:


> yes true. i have a decent eye area, not buggy - a bit of ptosis but that's it.
> the nose is fine too beside the tip which is a bit droppy. the lips are not protruding but average in lenght maybe narrow a bit.in fact my issues are only soft features and it's not even that Bad.
> i have a lighter skin than both.


Btw I know that feel when you get mistaken for much more ethnic than you actually are, a girl thought once I'm Lebanese J F L, when in reality I come from a Balkan country. I even heard Iranian once, it's pretty brutal


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 20, 2020)

streege said:


> we can't cope




= (


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 20, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Btw I know that feel when you get mistaken for much more ethnic than you actually are, a girl thought once I'm Lebanese J F L, when in reality I come from a Balkan country. I even heard Iranian once, it's pretty brutal


it's a sad shit. i sometimes get mistaken as a curry - actually only here.


medialcanthuscel said:


> = (



a life that we will never have.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Mar 20, 2020)

cage at this guy acting like there aren't bad arab or white or latino phenos


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 22, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> As long as you got some whiteish features, can grow facial hair, and got good hair, structure... you will slay. This is why light, medium paki’s dominate. Also why North Africans dominate/ Pharaoh blood high T and slave muscle SMV. These are the superiors. Obviously nords, Irish got the benefits but the others aren’t fcked as much as people think.


What world are you living in?? This is total rubbish, the only pheno in demand is Nordic/ Germanic. 
Light medium pakis dominate?? Just kek! I'm a light med paki, I've got a frame like Bill Goldberg, and a beard like him too (my picture is in other threads), and I am not poor as I work in banking and have my own businesses. 
Yet I'm slaying nothing, I'm still in the bottom 10% of people in terms of slaying, and am one of the biggest loser's on this site. 
I see whites with terrible frame, features, Game, pheno who are doing well, so you cAn forget about your coping observations above hahaha


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 22, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> What world are you living in?? This is total rubbish, the only pheno in demand is Nordic/ Germanic.
> Light medium pakis dominate?? Just kek! I'm a light med paki, I've got a frame like Bill Goldberg, and a beard like him too (my picture is in other threads), and I am not poor as I work in banking and have my own businesses.
> Yet I'm slaying nothing, I'm still in the bottom 10% of people in terms of slaying, and am one of the biggest loser's on this site.
> I see whites with terrible frame, features, Game, pheno who are doing well, so you cAn forget about your coping observations above hahaha


Idk maybe I’m just gling then


socialmediaisbad said:


> Idk maybe I’m just gling then


Or am not as ethnic as people say on here


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> What world are you living in?? This is total rubbish, the only pheno in demand is Nordic/ Germanic.
> Light medium pakis dominate?? Just kek! I'm a light med paki, I've got a frame like Bill Goldberg, and a beard like him too (my picture is in other threads), and I am not poor as I work in banking and have my own businesses.
> Yet I'm slaying nothing, I'm still in the bottom 10% of people in terms of slaying, and am one of the biggest loser's on this site.
> I see whites with terrible frame, features, Game, pheno who are doing well, so you cAn forget about your coping observations above hahaha


what about YOUR FACE ?


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> I see whites with terrible frame, features, Game, pheno who are doing well, so you cAn forget about your coping observations above hahaha


I don’t tbh. Where do you live lol


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 22, 2020)

streege said:


> what about YOUR FACE ?


Generally ok, positive canthal tilt, light brown eyes, untrustworthy eyebrow and jaw. Negatives would be nose is stereotypically Persian, so very sharp with the stupid hook, and bad under eye area.
Put it this way, if you compare objectively I'm better looking than easily 95% of JBW


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

jfl


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 30, 2020)

Op was banned for this shit thread.


----------

